# Who Framed Roger Rabbit?



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

I did a search and I couldn't find anything about it.

I'm just curious to know what people think of this movie.


*Spoiler*: _Just as a brief summary and refresher_ 





Who Framed Roger Rabbit is a story set in Los Angeles in 1947, where toons are as real as people and work for pay.  Roger Rabbit, a keystone character of Maroon Cartoons, has hit a rut in his career, forcing his manager to employ the washed up, private detective Eddie Valiant to dig up some dirt on Roger's bad-girl wife Jessica to try to give Roger some inspiration.

After discovering that Jessica has been playing patty-cake (literally) with Marvin Acme, owner of Toontown and home of the toons, Roger goes a little more crazy than usual, and soon after Acme turns up dead.  The blame is put on Roger, who is assumed to have been in a jealous fit.

Valiant gets drawn into the case by Roger, who is on the lamb, and despite his hate of toons he admits that this case is more than what it appears to be and agrees to help Roger, if only for the preservation of justice.

Together, Valiant and Roger uncover the horrible truth that the new Judge Doom is looking to buy Toontown and employ his own twisted version of justice to destroy Toontown.  The only hope the toons have is to find Acme's lost will, which is alleged to have left Toontown to the toons.

After several dead leads, including one that led Valiant to believe Jessica was behind Acme's murder, Valiant saves Roger and Jessica from being some of the first victims of Doom's planned massacre of the toons via Dip (a mixture of acetone, benzene and turpentine), and accidentally finds that Doom is really a toon in disguise.  The same toon, no less, who killed his brother.

Doom is taken into custody, and Acme's will is found.  Acme, in classic form, had written it with one of his gag items -- disappearing reappearing ink.




I think this is one of the best combinations of live action and cartoons I've ever seen.  Not only that, but when I saw it again for the first time in about ten years, I finally realized the scope of this movie in terms of copyrighted characters.

I mean, really, there are WB, Disney, Paramount/Fliecshe, Walter Lance, and MGM characters in this movie.  Interacting.  It's the most genuine version of a cartoon universe I've ever seen.

Plus I love the story.  It really focuses on the time of classic cartoons in a time when, in real life, they were being stomped down by all the awful cartoons of the 1980's.  (They weren't all bad, but there were a hell of a lot of crap ones in that era.)  Even Disney had hit a rut in the 80's.

Steven Spielberg really jumpstarted the cartoon movie era with this movie.  I love it to pieces.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 16, 2006)

Love it, and I have for years. You have good taste, its a brill film.

It was also cool because it was the first medium to ever completely merge Disney, Warner Bros. and Hannah Barbera and loads of other ones too, awesomeness 

And it was wierd to see them also in quite a dark story too.

Who was you're fave character? Live action and Cartoon?


----------



## Danse (Jun 16, 2006)

oh i love that movie 
i was only watching that a few days ago with my nephew


----------



## Deranged (Jun 16, 2006)

This movie was the pinnicle of greatness when i saw it (at age four i think) and its still very high on my favourite movies list... Even though i have moved on to more mature things, i still got to remember the classic that is 'who framed roger rabbit'... the live action and animation mix in that was the greatest Ive ever seen... i want to rewatch it now actually


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> This movie was the pinnicle of greatness when i saw it (at age four i think) and its still very high on my favourite movies list... Even though i have moved on to more mature things, i still got to remember the classic that is 'who framed roger rabbit'... the live action and animation mix in that was the greatest Ive ever seen... i want to rewatch it now actually



Haha...I don't remember how little I was when I first saw it, but I remember thinking it was super awesome then.

I'm glad other people think this movie is as kickass as I do.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 16, 2006)

When i first saw it, i loved the idea and overall plot. 

Infact, it was airing a while ago on CN


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, a classic indeed.  One of, if not the best use of Live action and Animation combinations.  I loved the movie from the first time I saw it, not only as from a techinical standpoint, but as good story as well.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> When i first saw it, i loved the idea and overall plot.
> 
> Infact, it was airing a while ago on CN



It was on a few hours ago too.   That's what inspired me to start the thread.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

It was one of my favorite movies growing up, only now do I get the more "_adult_" themes.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 16, 2006)

Wowee! So there are others! I loved Mr. Lloyd's Judge Doom- hilarious! And again, the integration of cartoon and live film was more interactive-and successful-than some of the newest Star Wars films!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:
			
		

> Wowee! So there are others! I loved Mr. Lloyd's Judge Doom- hilarious! And again, the integration of cartoon and live film was more interactive-and successful-than some of the newest Star Wars films!



That's because the late 1980's were the beginning of the Silver Age of animated features (yes I'm counting WFRR? as an animated feature). 

That ended in the mid-ninties and now...Let's call in the Dark Ages for classic 2-D animation.  Which is sad.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 16, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> That's because the late 1980's were the beginning of the Silver Age of animated features (yes I'm counting WFRR? as an animated feature).
> 
> That ended in the mid-ninties and now...Let's call in the Dark Ages for classic 2-D animation.  Which is sad.


Well, yes- traditional animation is amazingly hard to make, complex, and flows beautifully when in the right hands, and nowadays it's not quite as pursued as the more efficient 3D animation still being developed. But hey-just look at how far we've come in such little time with computer! All we need to do is perfect some little things(like human movement and certain textures like curly hair) and teach live actors how to interact with wierdly dressed people better! Well, there's a lot more to it than that, but never fear! It will be my artistic goal to bring the genre of animation out of the kids-only and sociopathic threats genre! It will be...an art that studies motion!!


----------



## Wander (Jun 16, 2006)

This movie was the first place where I learned the whole phrase for paint thinner. I can't remember what it all was, but I know it ended with "turpentine benzene".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, it was an awesome movie, I've seen it a few times.

I just wonder what ever happened to that fat guy, who played the lead role? Mabye he had a heart attack or something... but like all 80s actors, I assume he slipped into an alcoholic coma never to be heard from again.


----------



## EXhack (Jun 16, 2006)

Lex Luther framed him!

On Topic: It was a great movie, and a classic.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 16, 2006)

One of my favorites. I love it to death.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 16, 2006)

See this ? I went through this thread just to affirm what I already knew. Everybody on the planet apparently *loves* (*love*, not like, *love*) this movie except me; I never really managed to get into 'classic' cartoons. I've owned a copy of this movie since the video first came out and I haven't bothered to watch it even once. It probably has a sheath of dust at this point.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea I agree this movie kicks ass. I loved it in my childhood.


----------



## Death (Jun 16, 2006)

This movie is one of the best I've seen.  Wasn't it the first movie to put cartoon characters with real people.  Anyways, you can't beat this movie.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:
			
		

> This movie is one of the best I've seen.  Wasn't it the first movie to put cartoon characters with real people.  Anyways, you can't beat this movie.



I think Mary Poppins did it first. 



			
				Hat Hair said:
			
		

> See this ? I went through this thread just to affirm what I already knew. Everybody on the planet apparently loves (love, not like, love) this movie except me; I never really managed to get into 'classic' cartoons. I've owned a copy of this movie since the video first came out and I haven't bothered to watch it even once. It probably has a sheath of dust at this point.



Aww, really?  And I had you pinned as a person with good taste in movies. 

You should really try to watch it, and maybe give the old cartoons another shot.  But maybe they're something you have to grow up with.  I dunno.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I love this movie.  I bought the special edition dvd that came out last year, well worth purchasing.


----------



## Umphreys_McGee (Jun 17, 2006)

WHO FRAMED ROGER RABBIT?
Was it Jimbo? Mr Garrison? Chef?


----------



## kire (Jun 25, 2006)

I too absolutely love this movie!! I used to watch it almost everyday when i was  young! i have to buy that special edition! Man those weisles cracked me up!

and no, it was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



THE JUDGE


 who framed him


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 25, 2006)

That was a very funny movie


----------



## shizuru (Jun 26, 2006)

all i can say is what a film


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

*I Framed Roger!!!*
-Insert Evil Laugh-

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFCIaMyMORg[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone else besides me seen this movie?

This was one of my favorite movies during my childhood.


----------



## Bart (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep 

What a brilliant film!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 6, 2010)

I loveeeeeeeee this film. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

I watched this not too long ago, actually (within the last year). Not as great as I remembered it to be, but it was still pretty good. 

Nostalgia is a hell of a thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2010)

not bad for a movie that was made in 1988


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 6, 2010)

Christopher Lloyd's character was scary as fuck when he goes cartoon crazy towards the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

I fapped a few times to Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Noah (Aug 6, 2010)

Still one of my favorite films. Judge Doom scared the piss out of me when I was a kid. My dad was pretty pissed at me for "having to go to the bathroom" after the steam roller. Made him miss the end of the movie too


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2010)

^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

Jessica Rabbit is still the only cartoon chick I'd fuck.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember watching this as a kid just for Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2010)

Never got into this movie much, seemed boring to me.  The only notable thing was it has the only appearance of Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse on screen together.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2010)

Fuck you, mider.  

Jessica Rabbit's tits > you


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2010)

Possibly one of my favourite movies of all time. There is so much to love about it and if appreciate film making you know how much hard work went in to making this. Truly a film that will never age I think.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 6, 2010)

I will always believe that Donald calls Daffy the N word. I don't care what anyone says, I hear it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Fuck you, mider.
> 
> Jessica Rabbit's tits > you



I never said she wasn't the hottest thing to grace a cartoon screen


----------



## Noah (Aug 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Never got into this movie much, seemed boring to me.  The only notable thing was it has the only appearance of Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse on screen together.



Were it not for your obsession with bananas, I'd declare that you kill yourself to rectify that statement.

....ah, screw it. Go kill yourself for that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I will always believe that Donald calls Daffy the N word. I don't care what anyone says, I hear it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 6, 2010)

One of the only times that a crossover ever worked.  Looking back on it, it's surprisingly kid-unfriendly, what with the noir elements, language, and occasional adult humor.

Good thing the sequel never happened.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched this not too long ago, actually (within the last year). Not as great as I remembered it to be, but it was still pretty good.
> 
> Nostalgia is a hell of a thing.



Which is why I'm afraid to watch it again, scared of my memories being proved wrong.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 7, 2010)

Still love it after those years. Probably the nostalgia talking. Or perhaps now I'm old enough to understand all the jokes.

Those last scenes were so trippy. I remember pondering "What the hell just happened?" an hour after the movie.
_
And that shoe, that adorable shoe, why did it have to die?_   Damn you, judge Doom, Damn you to toon hell.

One of my favorites.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> One of the only times that a crossover ever worked.  Looking back on it, it's surprisingly kid-unfriendly, what with the noir elements, language, and occasional adult humor.
> 
> *Good thing the sequel never happened.*



It's in progress now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2010)

One of my favorite movies as a kid.


----------



## Cool Beans (Aug 7, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's in progress now.



A Sequel!? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2010)

It is.

Same director too, IIRC.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 7, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's in progress now.



What is this?  I don't even...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-










OK, I'm just gonna take a look-see, even if I thought that the ending was fine as it was; there are too many unnecessary sequels.

Just looked, and it seems many of the original people who did the first one are doing this, but how would this work?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 7, 2010)

I will only watch sequel for Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 7, 2010)

Jessica Rabbit the movie would be a masterpiece, wouldn't it Bluebeard.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to watch this cartoon at my great-grandma's house on weekends... Jessica Rabbit is hot, though I think I'm partial to Holli Would from Cool World. 

They're really doing a sequel???? 

I'm caught between "NO! Don't do it!!!" and "OMG! YES! Awessssssome!"


----------



## John (Aug 13, 2010)

Judge Doom was the shit. I remember pissing my pants as a kid when he took off his glasses and revealed his toon eyes. I only wish he hadn't killed those talking shoes.


----------



## tigersage (Aug 13, 2010)

yep i saw the movie and when i read tyhe title i answered yo mama. lololollolol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

I want to buy a garbage truck and convert it into a Dip Tank.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 13, 2010)

The movie is one of my favorites. I still enjoy watching when it comes on TV. Jessica Rabbit's a hotass cartoon character.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Jessica Rabbit the movie would be a masterpiece, wouldn't it Bluebeard.



Yes, it would be. :ho


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I fapped a few times to Jessica Rabbit.


^this


Bear Walken said:


> Christopher Lloyd's character was scary as fuck when he goes cartoon crazy towards the end.



Judge doom still scares me alittle

Post 2,300 woot woot


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 14, 2010)

Seen it ages ago when I was a kid, I remember I found it awesome that real people and animation was mixed.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2010)

One of the best movies of all time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> What is this?  I don't even...
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> ...



IIRC, the film was actually a loose adaptation of a novel, which had a sequel.

I could be wrong, but I do know that a novel came first, titled "WHO KILLED ROGER RABBIT?"


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 14, 2010)

i used to love this movie. ive definitely seen it over 10 times, probably closer to 20! This thread is making me want to watch it now. Netflix is very convenient...


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 15, 2010)

Really good movie. I used to watch this all the time as a kid.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 15, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> IIRC, the film was actually a loose adaptation of a novel, which had a sequel.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I do know that a novel came first, titled "WHO KILLED ROGER RABBIT?"



IIRC said novel was even darker than the movie, and featured comic book style word bubbles (in-story) when cartoon characters spoke.  The sequel, OTOH, was meant to be a sequel to the film version, even though it was the same author.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2022)




----------

